# First Reptile Bearded Dragon Or Corn Snake



## mcow (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am very interested in keeping a reptile so I am trying to figure out which would be best for me to keep and trying to do some research on whats needed to keep them.

So firstly I have been researching a lot and the 2 beginner ones that come up are Bearded Dragons and Corn Snakes. I did consider Leopard Geckos but I think I prefer the bearded dragons to these.

I think the cages for both the snake and the dragon are about the same?
The only pro of the snake over the dragon is that the snake only needs to be fed about once a week? So this would be good if taking a holiday and only have to get someone to feed a mouse once while im away on a 2 week holiday.

Are they both as easy to handle than the other?

Any advice, tips, suggestions would be great......


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Main suggestion but not really helping you any would be when you decide what you want go on the rehome section and give something a good rehome as there are far too many in shops.. My 2 pence and good luck on your search for what you want.

Stu


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I have kept both. Yes, the dragon is far hungrier than the snake but feeding a corn 1 mouse a week is still considered overfeeding - ours gets a mouse between 3 times a month - 1 mouse in 2 months. Often it is when the snake refuses to eat which they tend to do in the breeding season (spring-summer).

There is also their life expectancy to consider. A corn will happily live for about 20-25 years where a dragon will only live around 10 years. Just something to think about if the novelty is likely to wear off or life takes an unexpected turn & your pet needs a new home.

1 large difference is lighting. Dragons NEED a UVB lamp & heat lamp, snakes only need a heat mat. The UVB lamp should be changed at least every year as the longer you use it the less UV percentage is given off. The percentage you need will depend on the size of viv. The reason you need this is because it helps the dragon produce vitamin D3 to process calcium in its food.

Handling both is pretty simple, we used to let our dragons run around the house & play with the cats - it was funny to watch it chase the cats up the curtains but it couldn't jump off the curtain due to it not being able to retract its claws.
The snake however we keep within arms reach to stop it finding its way into harm & snakes are very good at hiding.

Another thing to consider is escape. If a dragon escapes you will find it quite easily as it will move around. A snake will hide as they are ambush predators. My young daughter once found one of our corn snakes in her school shoe - we didn't even know the snake had escaped. When snakes do escape you MUST find out how it did it because THEY DO remember & will do it again & again if you don't remedy the weak point.

Either way, they are both great fun to keep & it is now down to whichever suits your needs and lifestyle better.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Please don't choose either of these animals on the basis that it is classed as a beginner reptile. Most reptiles are ideal for beginners so long as sufficient research is carried out. Unfortunately the past few years people have seen these and leopard geckos as good starter reptiles, then seem to want something different a year or two down the line and decide to sell/rehome their starter animal.

Having said that, both are great reptiles to own with plenty of characters. 

Leopard geckos you wouldn't really see out unless it's the night time as they are nocturnal

Bearded dragons you'll see day time so long as you have the uv and heat on during the day, they will likely interract with you a lot more than either leopard geckos or corn snakes.

But for me personally, my heart is more for snakes . Love having mine out, but also watching them in their vivariums via a wifi camera to see how they act when they don't realize I'm there watching. Otherwise they tend to sit there and stare back at me


----------

